# Fofana al Chelsea per 88 milioni.



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2022)

Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


----------



## bmb (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


La premier imploderà nel giro di 5 anni


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La premier imploderà nel giro di 5 anni


E' mercato interno.
Fa poco testo e tanto business.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La premier imploderà nel giro di 5 anni



Sarà una goduria infatti

Prima o poi accadrà, per me sono all' apice


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


Grande acquisto. Fofana è fortissimo.
Ricordo che lo seguiamo a lungo, prima di prendere Tomori.

Per quanto ci riguarda, ora cederanno Chalobah finalmente. Che penso sia il nostro reale obiettivo a questo punto.


----------



## Diavolo86 (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


Grande giocatore, ma cifre folli.
La PL è già la nuova SL e pare stia bene a tutti.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


Se ne dice un gran bene ma queste cifre sono pazzesche. Ripeto, beati loro


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto. Fofana è fortissimo.
> *Ricordo che lo seguiamo a lungo, prima di prendere Tomori.*
> 
> Per quanto ci riguarda, ora cederanno Chalobah finalmente. Che penso sia il nostro reale obiettivo a questo punto.


Perdonami,ma prima di Tomori stavamo per prendere gli irreprensibili Kabak e Simakan,che fortunatamente per un motivo e per l'altro non sono venuti.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Agosto 2022)

Fenomeno.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perdonami,ma prima di Tomori stavamo per prendere gli irreprensibili Kabak e Simakan,che fortunatamente per un motivo e per l'altro non sono venuti.


Anche Fofana. Cerca nel forum e troverai una marea di articoli. Se non ricordo male l'estate prima di prendere Tomori.


----------



## chaotic (27 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La premier imploderà nel giro di 5 anni


Intendi per il fatto che, a forza di prendere i migliori sul mercato, si troveranno con troppi esuberi e monte ingaggi in crescita vertiginosa non sostenibili nemmeno per i loro livelli di fatturato?


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Anche Fofana. Cerca nel forum e troverai una marea di articoli. Se non ricordo male l'estate prima di prendere Tomori.


Ma certo,puo' darsi ci fosse dell'interesse,ma Kabak,per bocca di Maldini,era l'obiettivo principale e non venne perche' scelse lo Schalke,virammo su Simakan ed Elliot non acconsenti all'esborso di 18 mln,estate 2020,poi a gennaio 2021 andammo sul panchinaro Tomori.


----------



## El picinin (27 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma certo,puo' darsi ci fosse dell'interesse,ma Kabak,per bocca di Maldini,era l'obiettivo principale e non venne perche' scelse lo Schalke,virammo su Simakan ed Elliot non acconsenti all'esborso di 18 mln,estate 2020,poi a gennaio 2021 andammo sul panchinaro Tomori.


Non è logico,non prendi uno perché costa 18,e poi vanno a prendere un altro che costa 28?,la verità è che sapevano che Tomori era superiore,ma 28 Elliot non voleva spenderli,il Chelsea ci ha concesso il prestito e l operazione si è potuta fare.


----------



## Igor91 (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.



Curioso leggere "Fofana al Chelsea a 88 M" e due post sotto "Marcon: finita l'era dell'abbondaza!".

Fatto questo piccolo OT, Fofana è veramente forte, ma 100 M li spendo per una punta da 50 gol a stagione, non per un buon difensore.

Comunque non capisco il mercato che sta facendo il Chelsea... Hanno giocatori di talento in rosa e continuano a prendere gente. Non aspettano i giocatori 

Questo calcio mi piace sempre meno.


----------



## Prealpi (27 Agosto 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Curioso leggere "Fofana al Chelsea a 88 M" e due post sotto "Marcon: finita l'era dell'abbondaza!".
> 
> Fatto questo piccolo OT, Fofana è veramente forte, ma 100 M li spendo per una punta da 50 gol a stagione, non per un buon difensore.
> 
> ...


Praticamente ormai siamo alla bulimia assoluta, arriverà sicuramente un punto di rottura, molto probabilmente


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Non è logico,non prendi uno perché costa 18,e poi vanno a prendere un altro che costa 28?,la verità è che sapevano che Tomori era superiore,ma 28 Elliot non voleva spenderli,il Chelsea ci ha concesso il prestito e l operazione si è potuta fare.


Per Simakan li volevano tutti e subito,per Tomori ne hai pagati 28 dopo averlo testato,non tutti ti tengono questo comodo,ogni tanto cercate di mettere via le fette di prosciutto,la verita' nuda e cruda e' che se fosse stato per qualcuno avremmo Kabak in squadra e in seconda battuta Simakan,fine off.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per Simakan li volevano tutti e subito,per Tomori ne hai pagati 28 dopo averlo testato,non tutti ti tengono questo comodo,ogni tanto cercate di mettere via le fette di prosciutto,la verita' nuda e cruda e' che se fosse stato per qualcuno avremmo Kabak in squadra e in seconda battuta Simakan,fine off.


Il destino spesso fa il suo corso : l'infortunio di romagnoli in coppa italia non ha cambiato il nostro?

Concordo assolutamente su prestiti e condizioni reputate più vantaggiose.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La premier imploderà nel giro di 5 anni


Non lo so, ma ho come l'impressione che queste trattative non facciano altre che dare carburante al sistema della Premier League. Una sorta di dare avere in termini non sportivi, ma sempre economici.


----------



## Giofa (27 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto. Fofana è fortissimo.
> Ricordo che lo seguiamo a lungo, prima di prendere Tomori.
> 
> Per quanto ci riguarda, ora cederanno Chalobah finalmente. Che penso sia il nostro reale obiettivo a questo punto.


Ero curioso di vederlo dopo che ce lo accostarono. Se non sbaglio ebbe un brutto infortunio. Poi con la Roma non mi impressionò, pensavo fosse più strutturato fisicamente.
Ma ammetto di averlo visto davvero poco per poterlo giudicare. Certo la cifra è enorme


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


Ma è così forte?
Io ricordo che lo seguivamo anche noi, ma non come difensore. Non era quello che rischiava di andare via a zero? Se ne parlava come sostituto di Kessie in caso andasse a scadenza, no?
O forse mi confondo io

P. S. Bello sto FPF


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto. Fofana è fortissimo.
> Ricordo che lo seguiamo a lungo, prima di prendere Tomori.
> 
> Per quanto ci riguarda, ora cederanno Chalobah finalmente. Che penso sia il nostro reale obiettivo a questo punto.


stavamo anche per prendere kim e kvaracoso. tra gli ultimi.
il nostro scouting funziona benissimo, ma se poi non arrivano è un'aggravante per come la vedo io.
significa che neanche con l'imbeccata sappiamo chiudere una bella operazione. per fortuna che di imbeccate ne arrivano una marea...

a parte questo bo vale la metà dai... 50.. ma 88????


----------



## chicagousait (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


Tanto rapida è la salita, altrettanto rapida sarà la caduta. E sarà rovinosa. Aspetto il declino della premier, come è successo con la Serie A prima e la Liga dopo.

Sono prezzi assurdi, sembrano quasi i prezzi di Fifa in modalità carriera


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Agosto 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Tanto rapida è la salita, altrettanto rapida sarà la caduta. E sarà rovinosa. Aspetto il declino della premier, come è successo con la Serie A prima e la Liga dopo.
> 
> Sono prezzi assurdi, sembrano quasi i prezzi di Fifa in modalità carriera


La premier oggi è l'azienda perfetta.
Non so se il giochino possa scoppiare ma non regge il paragone col mecenatismo del nostro calcio e nemmeno con le abitudini 'reali' degli spagnoli.

La premier è oggi la superlega. La perfezione.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma è così forte?
> Io ricordo che lo seguivamo anche noi, ma non come difensore. Non era quello che rischiava di andare via a zero? Se ne parlava come sostituto di Kessie in caso andasse a scadenza, no?
> O forse mi confondo io
> 
> P. S. Bello sto FPF


Forse lo confondi con Seko Fofana, giocatore del Lens che è stato anche in Italia all'Udinese. 
Questo qui è il futuro della nazionale francese.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Forse lo confondi con Seko Fofana, giocatore del Lens che è stato anche in Italia all'Udinese.
> Questo qui è il futuro della nazionale francese.


No no era questo qui del Saint Etienne. 
Era giovane e rischiava di andare via a 0. Poi magari hai ragione tu e ho fatto un mappazzone


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


Difensore fortissimo nulla da dire, ma cifre pazzesche. Era da prendere ai tempi del Saint Etienne, ma all'ultimo se non ricordo male, ci aveva superati il Leicester.


----------



## sacchino (27 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La premier imploderà nel giro di 5 anni


Per forza io a tutti questi fantomatici spettatori nel mondo ci credo poco.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il destino spesso fa il suo corso : l'infortunio di romagnoli in coppa italia non ha cambiato il nostro?
> 
> Concordo assolutamente su prestiti e condizioni reputate più vantaggiose.


Ma certo,è solo che inizia a diventare stucchevole la manìa di negare evidenze.


----------



## Simo98 (27 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Perdonami,ma prima di Tomori stavamo per prendere gli irreprensibili Kabak e Simakan,che fortunatamente per un motivo e per l'altro non sono venuti.


Che ne sai che da noi non si sarebbero imposti?
Le qualità le avevano tutte, nel caso dei giocatori giovani la squadra in cui si trovano è fondamentale. Tomori Tonali Kalulu Bennacer tutta gente che nel Milan di 3/4 anni fa non sarebbero mai diventati quelli attuali


----------



## Zenos (27 Agosto 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ma certo,puo' darsi ci fosse dell'interesse,ma Kabak,per bocca di Maldini,era l'obiettivo principale e non venne perche' scelse lo Schalke,virammo su Simakan ed Elliot non acconsenti all'esborso di 18 mln,estate 2020,poi a gennaio 2021 andammo sul panchinaro Tomori.


Mi stai dicendo che Tomori non è stato il gran colpo come qualcuno ci suggerisce, dovuto all'intuizione del garante,ma solo un ripiego?


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi stai dicendo che Tomori non è stato il gran colpo come qualcuno ci suggerisce, dovuto all'intuizione del garante,ma solo un ripiego?


Si,senza ombra di dubbio.


----------



## MagicBox (27 Agosto 2022)

La Premier è diventata come l’NBA

non credo possa implodere quando viene vista dal mondo intero

Il gap con gli altri campionati si allarga a dismisura ogni anno


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


Un contratto di 6 anno e impossibile.
Il massimo e di 5.

Prezzi folli.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Un contratto di 6 anno e impossibile.
> Il massimo e di 5.
> 
> Prezzi folli.


A quanto pare, è possibile. Confermato da tutte le fonti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


Il giorno che torneremo a fare acquisti come questo, significa che siamo tornati al posto che ci compete e ci spetta. Non il "Milanetto" salametto di Elliott e Cardanale.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2022)

si era capito ieri quando non è stato convocato


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Forse lo confondi con Seko Fofana, giocatore del Lens che è stato anche in Italia all'Udinese.
> Questo qui è il futuro della nazionale francese.


Fofana credo pure io sia il futuro della nazionale francese, anche Kounde è molto forte, ma secondo me è meglio Fofana. Entrambi giovani tra l'altro.


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2022)

con questo arrivano a 298 milioni spesi

promessa mantenuta della nuova proprietà di investire 300 milioni nel mercato da subito

se vogliono riprendersi Bakayoko con i 2 milioni restanti


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> La premier imploderà nel giro di 5 anni


Però se noti una cosa si muovono certe cifre quasi sempre tra club di Premier. Quei soldi restano quasi sempre nel loro circuito. Si ipervalutano i giocatori a vicenda. Se devono comprare fuori sembra siano un po' più attenti. 

Non completamente perché comunque le pazzie ogni tanto le fanno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2022)

chaotic ha scritto:


> Intendi per il fatto che, a forza di prendere i migliori sul mercato, si troveranno con troppi esuberi e monte ingaggi in crescita vertiginosa non sostenibili nemmeno per i loro livelli di fatturato?


Anche il fatto che no tutti gli acquisti si adattano.

Solo per citare il Chelsea: Bakayoko, Werner, Lukaku…

Se sono inseriti a bilancio con costi di ammortamento e ingaggio che una squadra europea spende per l’intera rosa come fai a liberartene?

O spenderanno il 30% dei ricavi per pagare i giocatori per giocare in Europa (modello Lukaku) o dovranno tenersi in squadra dei bidoni (modello Juventus) rimanendo cosí bloccati nell’operare sul mercato.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Fofana credo pure io sia il futuro della nazionale francese, anche Kounde è molto forte, ma secondo me è meglio Fofana. Entrambi giovani tra l'altro.


Sono entrambi molto forti, ma Koundè lascia 12 cm di altezza a Fofana, che per il ruolo che occupano non sono pochi. Io credo che Koundè possa svilupparsi come terzino destro in futuro o al limite come braccetto di destra in una difesa a 3, anche se le sue doti nei duelli aerei sono notevoli. 

Comunque, è vero che la cifra sembra enorme, ma facendogli firmare un contratto di 6 anni, fai un investimento a lungo termine su un giocatore e in quel ruolo sei coperto per lungo tempo e ne fai un perno della difesa che verrà (considerando anche che Thiago non è più giovanissimo...)


----------



## Andris (27 Agosto 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Però se noti una cosa si muovono certe cifre quasi sempre tra club di Premier. Quei soldi restano quasi sempre nel loro circuito. Si ipervalutano i giocatori a vicenda. Se devono comprare fuori sembra siano un po' più attenti.
> 
> Non completamente perché comunque le pazzie ogni tanto le fanno.


lo United sta per dare 94 milioni per Antony all'Ajax


----------



## Blu71 (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.



Se hanno speso 88 milioni per Fofana per Leao devono scucirne - nel caso - 200.


----------



## jumpy65 (27 Agosto 2022)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Curioso leggere "Fofana al Chelsea a 88 M" e due post sotto "Marcon: finita l'era dell'abbondaza!".
> 
> Fatto questo piccolo OT, Fofana è veramente forte, ma 100 M li spendo per una punta da 50 gol a stagione, non per un buon difensore.
> 
> ...


da quanto si dice i nuovi proprietari si stanno divertendo... cifre folli per fofana ma anche per de ligt e soprattutto per bremer. Non so chi sia stato più folle tra chelsea bayern e juve


----------



## David Drills (27 Agosto 2022)

Diavolo86 ha scritto:


> Grande giocatore, ma cifre folli.
> La PL è già la nuova SL e pare stia bene a tutti.


Esattamente, ci pensavo oggi. La verità è che la Premier sta diventando per il calcio quello che l'NBA è da sempre per il basket. La super lega ha perso senso prima di iniziare, c'è già troppo divario con tutte le squadre non di premier.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lo United sta per dare 94 milioni per Antony all'Ajax


Lo United però ha intenzione e/o sta per liberarsi dell'ingaggio pesantissimo di Ronaldo. 

Non ho detto che non fanno mai pazzie, ma quelle nel mercato interne sono più clamorose. Maguire 80 milioni ad esempio è molto più folle di 90.

Oppure il Chelsea si fa più problemi a spendere 120 milioni per Leao piuttosto che 88 per questo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


E noi manco troviamo 8 milioni per l'erede di kessie...


----------



## chaotic (27 Agosto 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Anche il fatto che no tutti gli acquisti si adattano.
> 
> Solo per citare il Chelsea: Bakayoko, Werner, Lukaku…
> 
> ...


Tutto giusto, ma non so fino a che punto questa situazione possa frenare l'intero movimento Premier nel medio/lungo termine, da loro molto spesso c'è la forza economica di non sentire nemmeno gli effetti di un colpo sbagliato e allo stesso tempo fare mercato importante, proprio come il Chelsea in questa sessione, anche se qui si parla appunto di un lungo termine io non li vedo bloccati nel futuro, specialmente se consideriamo l'incognita importante dei diritti TV, magari non hanno ancora raggiunto il loro livello massimo di crescita per quanto riguarda tale tipo di ricavi, questo certamente influenzerà il tutto, perché se per ipotesi inizieranno a ricevere anche 8-9 miliardi nel triennio 2025-28, allora cominceremo ad avere sempre più squadre con fatturati stellari e allora avere esuberi, anche costosi, fuori rosa non sarà più un problema, perché sarà diventato sostenibile, con quei fatturati, anche pagare gente per restare a casa.
A meno di qualche decisione calata dall'alto che impone un limite a spese o tesseramenti, non vedo un futuro che non sia radioso per gli inglesi, avranno sempre e comunque abbastanza soldi da potersi permettere di sbagliare colpi e allo stesso tempo avere degli 11 nettamente più competitivi della maggior parte delle squadre europee.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il giorno che torneremo a fare acquisti come questo, significa che siamo tornati al posto che ci compete e ci spetta. Non il "Milanetto" salametto di Elliott e Cardanale.


Mai spesi quasi 90 mln per un calciatore, figurarsi difensore.


----------



## vegitto4 (27 Agosto 2022)

ma per favore, queste cifre sono fuori dal mondo. Io se la mia squadra spendesse 88 MILIONI per Fofana, direi che sono impazziti, non è così che si fa il mercato. Ditemi voi se i 300 milioni spesi dal Chelsea sono spesi bene... 70 x Cucurella, dai...


----------



## mandraghe (27 Agosto 2022)

Basta dare un'occhiata a quanto incassano da diritti domestici ed esteri per capire quanto sono avanti.

Quest'anno la serie A è ferma 940 mln mentre la premier ha incassato oltre 3 miliardi. Ed i prossimi diritti saranno ancora più corposi, specie quelli esteri.

Per fortuna che a questa massa abnorme di pecunia fa riscontro una massa abnorme di somari, altrimenti in Europa si giocherebbero tutto loro.

Il Chelsea ha speso l'ira di Dio per non migliorare di una virgola. No perché se pensano di migliorare con Cuccurella sono dei folli. Lo United ha iniziato a migliorare non appena ha panchinato lo scandaloso Maguire e l'egoista CR7: totale 200 milioni buttati.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Agosto 2022)

Intanto quel pippone overpagato di Cucurella è già a quota 2 assist in 3 partite da quando è arrivato a Londra 

Chi ha visto anche una mezz'ora di una partita del Chelsea sa che i pericoli principali vengono dalle fasce, da lui e James, mentre la trequarti/attacco è sterile come un uomo senza testicoli...


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto. Fofana è fortissimo.
> Ricordo che lo seguiamo a lungo, prima di prendere Tomori.
> 
> Per quanto ci riguarda, ora cederanno Chalobah finalmente. Che penso sia il nostro reale obiettivo a questo punto.


E invece a quanto pare non se ne fa niente con Chalobah.

Prezzi davvero folli comunque, 90 milioni per un giovane difensore……sarà anche forte ma siamo comunque alla follia


----------



## uolfetto (27 Agosto 2022)

Questo lo volevamo anche noi a un certo punto, purtroppo il Leicester lo pagò già una bella cifra e quindi noi ovviamente ci dileguammo


----------



## LukeLike (31 Agosto 2022)

Da comunicato ufficiale del Chelsea, ha firmato per *7 *anni! Ma è legale sta cosa?


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Wesley Fofana è un nuovo giocatore del Chelsea. I Blues hanno trovato l'accordo con il Leicester per una cifra intorno agli 88 milioni di euro, che ne fanno il difensore più pagato di sempre. Il 21enne francese firmerà un contratto di 6 anni che lo legherà al club di Londra fino al 2028.


Ditemi ancora che Kalulu vale 28 milioni..


----------

